
Andrew Yang Policy on Regulating Technology Companies - ManWith2Plans
https://www.yang2020.com/blog/regulating-technology-firms-in-the-21st-century/
======
djsumdog
Does Yang still have a chance with the democratic party? His numbers looked
terrible last time I checked. Is he planning on going independent if he fails
to secure the nomination?

~~~
ManWith2Plans
Dunno if he ever really had a chance. That said, he's got as good a chance as
he ever did. Currently polling 2-4%. That said, he just raised $1 million in
the last week, and $1.5 million the last week of Q3. He also just started
rolling out TV ads in Iowa and New Hampshire for the first time.

If he stands a chance, we'll probably know in the next couple of weeks.

